# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF FREE Samsung Unbricker v11.10 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*ATF FREE Samsung Unbricker v11.10 Update!! Public Discussion Thread:*  *Firmware Version Required : 11.0.00  Samsung Ultimate SD Card Unbricker (More than 150 + models supported)   Samsung Unbrick Image Creator 1.0 (Image Tool)*  *--> Creates SD Card UNBRICK Image using Official Samsung TAR+MD5 Files
--> Supports the NEWEST Qualcomm and Exynos Based Samsung Phones
--> Supports Samsung Official 4-Files or 1-File + PIT
--> High SDC Image Compression Rate for Easy File Sharing with other ATF Users
--> (Supported Phone Models Listed Below)  SDC Tool 1.3*  *--> Added Support for New Exynos CPU SDC Image Write  eMMC Tool 2.2 (Lite)* * --> Automatically Saves EXT_CSD Block after a successful Scan eMMC Function 
--> Added Lower SPEED Selection for eMMC Tasks (3.75 Mhz, 3 Mhz and 2 Mhz)
* Useful for "not so good" soldering skills
--> Added Advanced eMMC Procedures
--> Write EXT_CSD Backup File
--> Normal Factory Erase
* For eMMC Revision 1.2 (for MMC v4.2) and LOWER - This will ERASE USER AREA, BOOT1, BOOT2, and RPMB
* For eMMC Revision 1.3 (for MMC v4.3) and HIGHER - This will ONLY ERASE USER AREA
--> Samsung Factory Format
* For eMMC Revision 1.5 (for MMC v4.41) and LOWER - This will ERASE USER AREA, BOOT1, BOOT2, RPMB and EXT_CSD R/W/E Entries
* For eMMC Revision 1.6 (for MMC v4.5) and HIGHER - This will ONLY ERASE USER AREA
--> Samsung Resize BOOT and RPMB Partition  General Updates 
--> Roll-Back to OLD and SLOW eMMC CUSTOM READ or WRITE in Windows Phone "TP Services" tab (Due to Popular Demand) 
--> Complete Product Listing in Nokia.ini as of February 27, 2014 
Special Thanks
--> For this update we give special thanks to lemor who helped Develop + Test
the Samsung SDC Unbrick Image Creator.
--> Also special thanks to Angel for BETA Testing the SDC Image Creator.    KNOWN LIMITATIONS of SAMSUNG SD CARD UNBRICK IMAGE CREATOR 
1. You need more than 4GB RAM on your PC if you want to use BIG TAR+MD5 Samsung Files (2GB Above)
2. Some Exynos Phones still need to Connect TP Area A and B to force phone into SDCARD MODE
3. SDC Unbrick will only give you DOWNLOAD MODE... You need to flash correct files with
ODIN after the SD Card allowed you to enter DOWNLOAD MODE on a Bricked Phone
4. SD CARD UNBRICK IMAGE CREATOR is 100% FREE for ATF USERS (ACTIVATION IS FREE)
5. If Phone eMMC Chip is Damaged, then SDC UNBRICK CANNOT FIX IT!   [Samsung Supported Phones for SDC Unbrick Image Creator]  [Qualcomm Snapdragon 400, 600, 800]
Samsung GT-i8580 Galaxy Core Advance
Samsung GT-i8730 Galaxy Express
Samsung GT-i8730T Galaxy Express
Samsung GT-i9158 Galaxy Mega 5.8
Samsung GT-i9190 Galaxy S4 Mini
Samsung GT-i9192 Galaxy S4 Mini Duos
Samsung GT-i9195 Galaxy S4 Mini LTE
Samsung GT-i9197 Galaxy S4 Mini TD-LTE
Samsung GT-i9197X Galaxy S4 Mini LTE
Samsung GT-i9197Z Galaxy S4 Mini TD-LTE
Samsung GT-i9198 Galaxy S4 Mini
Samsung GT-i9200 Galaxy Mega 6.3
Samsung GT-i9200X Galaxy Mega 6.3
Samsung GT-i9205 Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE
Samsung GT-i9208 Galaxy Mega 6.3
Samsung GT-I9230 Galaxy Golden
Samsung GT-I9235 Galaxy Golden LTE
Samsung GT-i9295 Galaxy S4 Active
Samsung GT-i9505 Galaxy S4 LTE
Samsung GT-i9505G Galaxy S4 LTE Google Play
Samsung GT-i9506 Galaxy S4 with LTE+
Samsung GT-i9507 Galaxy S4 TDD LTE
Samsung GT-i9507V Galaxy S4 TD-LTE
Samsung GT-i9508 Galaxy S4 Duos
Samsung GT-N7108D Galaxy Note II TD-LTE
Samsung GT-P8510 Ativ Tab
Samsung GT-S7275 Galaxy Ace 3 LTE
Samsung GT-S7275R Galaxy Ace 3 LTE
Samsung SCH-I435 Galaxy S4 Mini LTE
Samsung SCH-i545 Galaxy S4
Samsung SCH-i545L Galaxy S4 LTE
Samsung SCH-i705 Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 4G LTE
Samsung SCH-i959 Galaxy S IV
Samsung SCH-P729 Galaxy Mega 6.3 Duos
Samsung SCH-R830 Galaxy Axiom
Samsung SCH-R860 Ativ Odyssey
Samsung SCH-R960 Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE
Samsung SCH-R970 Galaxy S IV LTE
Samsung SCH-R970C Galaxy S 4 LTE
Samsung SCH-R970X Galaxy S4 LTE
Samsung SGH-i187 Ativ S Neo
Samsung SGH-i337 Galaxy S 4 LTE
Samsung SGH-i337M Galaxy S4 LTE
Samsung SGH-i337Z Galaxy S 4 LTE
Samsung SGH-i527 Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE
Samsung SGH-i527M Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE
Samsung SGH-i537 Galaxy S4 Active
Samsung SGH-M819N Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE
Samsung SGH-M919 Galaxy S4
Samsung SGH-M919V Galaxy S4
Samsung SGH-N045 Galaxy S4 LTE SC-04E
Samsung SGH-N075 Galaxy J SC-02F
Samsung SGH-N075T Galaxy J
Samsung SGH-T699 Galaxy S Relay 4G / Blaze Q
Samsung SGH-T999L Galaxy S III LTE
Samsung SGH-T999V Galaxy S III
Samsung SHV-E310K Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE
Samsung SHV-E310L Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE
Samsung SHV-E310S Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE
Samsung SHV-E370D Galaxy S4 Mini LTE
Samsung SHV-E400K Galaxy Golden
Samsung SHV-E400S Galaxy Golden
Samsung SHV-E470S Galaxy S4 Active LTE-A
Samsung SM-G7102 Galaxy Grand 2 Duos
Samsung SM-G7102T Galaxy Grand 2 Duos
Samsung SM-G7105 Galaxy Grand 2 LTE
Samsung SM-G7105L Galaxy Grand 2 LTE
Samsung SM-G7106 Galaxy Grand 2 Duos
Samsung SM-G7108 Galaxy Grand 2 Duos
Samsung SM-G710S Galaxy Grand 2
Samsung SM-G730A Galaxy S III Mini LTE
Samsung SM-G730V Galaxy S III Mini LTE
Samsung SM-G730W8 Galaxy S III Mini LTE
Samsung SM-G910S Galaxy Round LTE-A
Samsung SM-N9005 Galaxy Note 3 LTE
Samsung SM-N9006 Galaxy Note3
Samsung SM-N9008 Galaxy Note 3 TD
Samsung SM-N9008V Galaxy Note 3 TD-LTE
Samsung SM-N9009 Galaxy Note3 CDMA
Samsung SM-N900A Galaxy Note 3 LTE
Samsung SM-N900J Galaxy Note 3 LTE SCL22
Samsung SM-N900K Galaxy Note 3 LTE-A
Samsung SM-N900P Galaxy Note 3 LTE
Samsung SM-N900R4 Galaxy Note 3 LTE
Samsung SM-N900S Galaxy Note 3 LTE-A
Samsung SM-N900T Galaxy Note 3 LTE
Samsung SM-N900V Galaxy Note 3 LTE
Samsung SM-N900W8 Galaxy Note 3 LTE
Samsung SM-P605K Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 LTE-A
Samsung SM-P605M Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 LTE-A
Samsung SM-P605S Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 LTE-A
Samsung SM-P605V Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 LTE-A
Samsung SM-P905 Galaxy NotePRO 12.2 LTE-A
Samsung SM-P905V Galaxy NotePRO 12.2 LTE-A
Samsung SM-T215 Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE
Samsung SM-T217A Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE
Samsung SM-T217S Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE
Samsung SM-T217T Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE
Samsung SM-T325 Galaxy TabPRO 8.4 LTE-A
Samsung SM-T335 Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 LTE-A
Samsung SM-T525 Galaxy TabPRO 10.1 LTE-A
Samsung SM-T905 Galaxy TabPRO 12.2 LTE-A
Samsung SM-W2014
Samsung SPH-L300 Galaxy Victory 4G LTE
Samsung SPH-L720 Galaxy S4
Samsung SPH-L720T Galaxy S4 TD-LTE   [Samsung Supported Phones for SDC Unbrick Image Creator + Test Point] 
[Exynos 4412 Prime]
Samsung GT-B9388
Samsung GT-i9300 Galaxy S III
Samsung GT-i9300I Galaxy SIII Neo+
Samsung GT-N5100 Galaxy Note 8.0 / Galaxy Note 510 16GB (Samsung Kona)
Samsung GT-N5100 Galaxy Note 8.0 32GB (Samsung Kona)
Samsung GT-N5105 Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE 32GB (Samsung Kona)
Samsung GT-N5110 Galaxy Note 8.0 WiFi 32GB (Samsung Kona)
Samsung GT-N5120 Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE 16GB (Samsung Kona)
Samsung GT-N7102 Galaxy Note II
Samsung GT-N7105T Galaxy Note II LTE
Samsung SCH-i925 Galaxy Note 10.1 LTE
Samsung SCH-i925U Galaxy Note 10.1 LTE
Samsung SCH-i939D Galaxy S3 Duos (Samsung Midas)
Samsung SCH-N719 Galaxy Note 2 CDMA
Samsung SCH-W2013
Samsung SGH-i467 Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE (Samsung Kona)
Samsung SGH-i467M Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE (Samsung Kona)
Samsung SGH-N025 Galaxy Note II SC-02E (Samsung Sailor)
Samsung SGH-N035 Galaxy S III Alpha SC-03E (Samsung Gravity Quad)
Samsung SGH-T399 Galaxy Light (Samsung Garda)
Samsung SGH-T889V Galaxy Note 2
Samsung SHV-E220S Galaxy Pop (Samsung Superior)
Samsung SHV-E230K Galaxy Note 10.1 LTE 32GB
Samsung SHV-E230L Galaxy Note 10.1 LTE 32GB
Samsung SHV-E230S Galaxy Note 10.1 LTE 64GB
Samsung SHV-E270L Galaxy Grand (Samsung Baffin)
Samsung SHV-E270S Galaxy Grand (Samsung Baffin)
Samsung SHV-E275S Galaxy Grand (Samsung Baffin)
Samsung SHV-E500L Galaxy Win LTE (Samsung Delos)
Samsung SHV-E500S Galaxy Win LTE (Samsung Delos)
Samsung SHW-M500W Galaxy Note 8.0 WiFi 32GB (Samsung Kona)
Samsung SPH-P600 Galaxy Note 10.1 LTE 
[Exynos 5410]
Samsung GT-i9500 Galaxy S4 (Samsung Altius)
Samsung GT-i9502 Galaxy S 4 Duos / Galaxy S IV (Samsung Altius)
Samsung SHV-E300K Galaxy S4 LTE (Samsung Altius)
Samsung SHV-E300L Galaxy S4 LTE (Samsung Altius)
Samsung SHV-E300S Galaxy S4 LTE (Samsung Altius) 
[Exynos 5420]
Samsung SM-N900 Galaxy Note 3
Samsung SM-N9000Q Galaxy Note 3
Samsung SM-P600 Galaxy Note 10.1 2014
Samsung SM-P601 Galaxy Note 10.1 2014
Samsung SM-P900 Galaxy NotePRO 12.2 WiFi
Samsung SM-P901 Galaxy NotePRO 12.2 3G
Samsung SM-T320 Galaxy TabPRO 8.4 WiFi
Samsung SM-T520 Galaxy TabPRO 10.1 WiFi
Samsung SM-T900 Galaxy TabPRO 12.2 WiFi 
[Exynos 5260]
Samsung SM-N7505 Galaxy Note 3 Neo LTE+
Samsung SM-N750K Galaxy Note 3 Neo LTE+
Samsung SHV-E510S Galaxy Note 3 Neo LTE+ *  *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*     *__________________________________________________  ________________________*    *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------

